# Backstabber bonanza 2013



## davi5982

New thread for spearing get together. 

Clare county 

Is it time yet?


----------



## Firefighter

I'm in Oakland County, but it's too darn crowded around here!

I'm liking the centrally located counties of Clare, Missaukee, and Ogemaw.

When we start putting things in a corner of the state, we are gonna lose participants.

As I stated earlier, I'l like a body of water where there is at least 1 participant that can "guide" folks to certain areas. It's really not fair or fun to invite everyone to a lake they're intimately familiar with and say "let the games begin!". I'd like this to be a friendly gathering of the brotherhood of spearers. More fun than competitive. I'd rather burn some logs on the ice and share some frosty beverages with those that have the same passion as me with our sport, than make things cutthroat.

Ideally, we could find a body of water with a motel or cabins on it and lock them up for a weekend of fishing and friends. Things like this are difficult to accomplish though due to busy schedules and it may not come to fruition.

Regardless of what happens with the get together, I'm still up for running a time-frame length based competition. Most are interested in both and I hope they both happen!

Geeze, you guys got me more excited about spearing than deer hunting. 

I think I'm losing it...:evil:


----------



## Mr. Botek

Name the place and time! You'll have my entry fee early!


----------



## blood trail

I'm in for where ever it happens. If for some reason I'm not be able to do an entire weekend I wouldn't opposed to make a day trip of it if need be!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jasonmichalski

Firefighter said:


> I'm in Oakland County, but it's too darn crowded around here!
> 
> I'm liking the centrally located counties of Clare, Missaukee, and Ogemaw.
> 
> When we start putting things in a corner of the state, we are gonna lose participants.
> 
> As I stated earlier, I'l like a body of water where there is at least 1 participant that can "guide" folks to certain areas. It's really not fair or fun to invite everyone to a lake they're intimately familiar with and say "let the games begin!". I'd like this to be a friendly gathering of the brotherhood of spearers. More fun than competitive. I'd rather burn some logs on the ice and share some frosty beverages with those that have the same passion as me with our sport, than make things cutthroat.
> 
> Ideally, we could find a body of water with a motel or cabins on it and lock them up for a weekend of fishing and friends. Things like this are difficult to accomplish though due to busy schedules and it may not come to fruition.
> 
> Regardless of what happens with the get together, I'm still up for running a time-frame length based competition. Most are interested in both and I hope they both happen!
> 
> Geeze, you guys got me more excited about spearing than deer hunting.
> 
> I think I'm losing it...:evil:


I totally agree, and I'm off this next week to bird hunt and I'm thinking about spearing, this sounds like its going to be fun.


----------



## jasonmichalski

It will need to be a big lake with lots off room and good spots. I look at it as away to have fun and meet people and it will be no fun if its all about the tourney so as said before lets try to keep it friendly. I know a big shallow no size limit lake that would work but not many huge fish, and a lake that has big fish but alot less of them I'm going to fish more this winter. What your thoughts on the lake are we going for no size limit or the big boys. On another site gtg it sounds like were going for the big boys. it might be fun to go for some numbers and help lower the #s of smaller fish in a lake.


----------



## davi5982

If the rumors are true about a certain lake by m55. That may be a nice place to have this event. 

Is it time yet?


----------



## boomer_x7

I'm in missaukee county.

Heres my deal:

My FIL (i also live here) owns rustic cabins he rents out by the year. We have a few cabins we use for "guest" cabins. depending on how many guys are interested i may be able to provide a roof for free. Now by the responces in the other thread it was looking like too many. A quick guess is i could maybe put up about 10 people as long as they didnt mind sharing cabins. (maybe more if i didnt some investigating) Also these are rustic cabins. I think they all have water, but no indoor toilets, wood stoves ect. They would basicaly be a free roof over your head. (these are all within walking distance of my home also). Now of course i would need time to setthis upand make shure everything would be o.k. as i do not own these myself. 

I am located between houghtan lake and missaukee lake. Its about 20- 25 minutes to either lake. Both lakes also have hotels on or close to the lakes.... I know missaukee pretty good, but never spent lots of time on houghton.

I'm throwing this out there as a possability. Don't want you guys to think i'm trying to "push it". Again i would need time to set it up also if we tryed to go this way. Also, if it was in the area (not at my house) and someone needed a place to stay to cut the cost that could be an option too....

Where ever we have this thing i will deff. try to make it!!


----------



## blittle913

That sounds like a good deal! That lake sounds like a fun one to try.

I have another option too just to throw out there. I have a cottage on Chippewa lake in Mecosta county. Theres room to sleep probably 10 but I wouldnt think anymore. We also have an empty lot there so campers would be fine. It has electricity so campers could plug in. Theres no running water but we do have a pump to flush the toilet! lol Theres a stove and microwave to. It is VERY rustic though! Nice thing is, its right on the water so if to many barley pops are had theres no driving needed. I havnt fished the lake a lot in the winter but know it like the back of my hand from summer fishing. Its around 900 acres so theres plenty of room.

Just another option to think about.


----------



## blittle913

No matter where we do this at I would probably plan on staying near by. I would also like to do a friday through sunday thing to and make a whole weekend of it. Some cards and beer sat night after the touney/meet n greet doesnt sound like a bad deal!


----------



## maddiedog

If there are enough people we could have regional tournaments then the winners could have a state tournament.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jasonmichalski

boomer_x7 said:


> I'm in missaukee county.
> 
> Heres my deal:
> 
> My FIL (i also live here) owns rustic cabins he rents out by the year. We have a few cabins we use for "guest" cabins. depending on how many guys are interested i may be able to provide a roof for free. Now by the responces in the other thread it was looking like too many. A quick guess is i could maybe put up about 10 people as long as they didnt mind sharing cabins. (maybe more if i didnt some investigating) Also these are rustic cabins. I think they all have water, but no indoor toilets, wood stoves ect. They would basicaly be a free roof over your head. (these are all within walking distance of my home also). Now of course i would need time to setthis upand make shure everything would be o.k. as i do not own these myself.
> 
> I am located between houghtan lake and missaukee lake. Its about 20- 25 minutes to either lake. Both lakes also have hotels on or close to the lakes.... I know missaukee pretty good, but never spent lots of time on houghton.
> 
> I'm throwing this out there as a possability. Don't want you guys to think i'm trying to "push it". Again i would need time to set it up also if we tryed to go this way. Also, if it was in the area (not at my house) and someone needed a place to stay to cut the cost that could be an option too....:evil:
> 
> Where ever we have this thing i will deff. try to make it!!


 Hougton lake is not opened to spear so that one is off the table.


----------



## weekendredneck

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=435546



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jasonmichalski

Sorry I missed the great news that it now opened to spear I live about 15 minutes away it gives me a new lake to spear.


----------



## davi5982

I'm thinking this should be held mid January. What do you guys think?


----------



## ericzerka24

Firefighter said:


> I'm in Oakland County, but it's too darn crowded around here!
> 
> I'm liking the centrally located counties of Clare, Missaukee, and Ogemaw.
> 
> When we start putting things in a corner of the state, we are gonna lose participants.
> 
> As I stated earlier, I'l like a body of water where there is at least 1 participant that can "guide" folks to certain areas. It's really not fair or fun to invite everyone to a lake they're intimately familiar with and say "let the games begin!". I'd like this to be a friendly gathering of the brotherhood of spearers. More fun than competitive. I'd rather burn some logs on the ice and share some frosty beverages with those that have the same passion as me with our sport, than make things cutthroat.
> 
> Ideally, we could find a body of water with a motel or cabins on it and lock them up for a weekend of fishing and friends. Things like this are difficult to accomplish though due to busy schedules and it may not come to fruition.
> 
> Regardless of what happens with the get together, I'm still up for running a time-frame length based competition. Most are interested in both and I hope they both happen!
> 
> Geeze, you guys got me more excited about spearing than deer hunting.
> 
> I think I'm losing it...:evil:


you had me and frosty beverage on the ice!


----------



## swaprat

Firefighter said:


> I'm in Oakland County, but it's too darn crowded around here!
> 
> I'm liking the centrally located counties of Clare, Missaukee, and Ogemaw.
> 
> When we start putting things in a corner of the state, we are gonna lose participants.
> 
> As I stated earlier, I'l like a body of water where there is at least 1 participant that can "guide" folks to certain areas. It's really not fair or fun to invite everyone to a lake they're intimately familiar with and say "let the games begin!". I'd like this to be a friendly gathering of the brotherhood of spearers. More fun than competitive. I'd rather burn some logs on the ice and share some frosty beverages with those that have the same passion as me with our sport, than make things cutthroat.
> 
> Ideally, we could find a body of water with a motel or cabins on it and lock them up for a weekend of fishing and friends. Things like this are difficult to accomplish though due to busy schedules and it may not come to fruition.
> 
> Regardless of what happens with the get together, I'm still up for running a time-frame length based competition. Most are interested in both and I hope they both happen!
> 
> Geeze, you guys got me more excited about spearing than deer hunting.
> 
> I think I'm losing it...:evil:




i not saying to do it but here goes. i live in the south west corner of oakland county by kensington metro park. any ways there must be 10-50 lakes that hold pike in the area that are big enough to support the spearing contest between every thing from brighton to ann arbor to pontiac etc... as for lakes a lot are big lakes from kent lake to ox bow lake etc... and all the farm pounds in between. what i am suggesting is to a area wide spearing contest but the guy from the area has to fish a unfamiliar lake. 


there are a lot of lakes people do not fish in the area and good spots on those lakes are not fished as well as every one thinks. there is a couple bait shops in the area that sells live suckers too like holdens party store on Milford road. if this does happen i suggest reserving in advance if you plan to use live sucker as spearing decoys so he can have them in and ready etc... etc ... the only lake they usually do not allow spearing on is whitmore lake in Livingston county. i think but all others are open to spearing. 



as far as i know. it would be in the washtenaw livingston and oakland count areas if you need me to start naming lakes i can but you could buy a county map and get a better shot at the fishing. instead of going to a over fished lakes were there are no others lakes to try. then try this area first that if we get a good freeze. it just a suggestion. if you guys are planing to do it let me know i can always help you out there are hotels in brighton like holiday in etc.. a few in wixom and a few in farmington hills which has a holidome there which is a indoor pool video game etc for the kids. 

let me know if you guys need help there is a gander mountain in the area too a few dicks sports etc... but it up to you guys not me just keep in mind the state parks in the area do not allow alcohol in them the metro park does so keep it in mind. just thought i would mention it. 



any ways best of luck ware ever you go. just remember it is just a suggestion.


----------



## blittle913

davi5982 said:


> I'm thinking this should be held mid January. What do you guys think?


Yep!


----------



## blittle913

Jan 26th would be a great weekend for me! 

I may sit down if work gets slow today and organize the season long tourney. Or I might discover that its more than I want to handle and pass the torch! Shoot some ideas at me for that one. I dont know if teams would be good like the deer hunting one or maybe there wont be enough people for that. Just score on length? Maybe a limit of fish to be entered for the season. Ill get some ideas from you guys the next few days then hatch out a plan.

Im gonna let someone else handle the weekend event though.


----------



## davi5982

I'll definitely help setting up the weekend event. 

Is it time yet?


----------



## swampbuck

That would be bringing them up a ways.


----------



## boomer_x7

How deep you guy typicaly speering in on higgins


----------



## jasonmichalski

I have speared on another deep clear trout lake near me and in 20 fow you can get them right under the ice, since pike like to feed on things above them it's not hard to get them up off the bottom. A private lake I can fish we go after gills in 45' and they suspend from 25'-15', if the fish finder clears and a single mark appears it a pike and we have got them up to 10'-15' so we could see them clearly by jigging at there level and slowly raising up as the pike rises. Most book say you should alway run your decoy at 5' down and only spear pike at 10' down or less to be ethical and insure a proper hit behind the head. With that being said I spear shallow must of the time. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swampbuck

boomer_x7 said:


> How deep you guy typicaly speering in on higgins


I dont spear, tried it when I was younger but without success. Now I know that I was doing it wrong. Been thinking about trying again, BUT I am a tip-up junky and its a tough habit to break.

I fish from 20-40', prefer 20'. Spearer's that I have talked to about 20' and around 12-15'down. I know of people who fish shallower, And one very shallow after dark.


----------



## PINKSTEEL

I fish Higgins offten but last year was the first time I speared it and I didn't think out my spot very well cause I ended up putting in at about 10fow with crystal clear ice no snow and very sunny, simply put the fish where too skidish. I wish I would have put in at about 20 or 30 fow but with those conditions it might not of mattered too much. I think that if you can't decoy them up to about 10fow you really shouldn't throw the spear just cause the odds arnt in your favor (see this sport is just like bow hunting). I would love to give Higgins another shot this winter :coolgleam


----------



## jasonmichalski

Give me a pm if you don't mind company, I'm going to learn how to spear Higgins I only started a few years ago and I think it's time to learn a few new lakes. I've been staying at my dads a few night a week to save gas, right on the Saginaw bay in Linwood so I'll be paying the pike back for all the first ice bite offs when I was a kid this winter.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jasonmichalski

Swampbuck what's he spearing shallow at night???


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swampbuck

jasonmichalski said:


> Swampbuck what's he spearing shallow at night???
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Not spearing......tip up fishing


----------



## jasonmichalski

Ok that makes make me feel better, I set tip-ups in 3-4' for walleye when I spear we get a few at dusk and a few Just at dark.
This pic was taken in a spot were we see walleye in the hole very shallow







Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mtrop

id be in on a contest like that , any kind of team or all season event, sounds great guys ill keep up with this


----------



## blittle913

Wow, deer hunting took over my life a little bit. Nearly forgot about this thread!


----------



## blood trail

jasonmichalski said:


> Ok that makes make me feel better, I set tip-ups in 3-4' for walleye when I spear we get a few at dusk and a few Just at dark.
> This pic was taken in a spot were we see walleye in the hole very shallow
> View attachment 23857
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's a pretty picture Jason! Can't wait!!!
t
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firefighter

Well guys, due to my schedule being up in the air after the 1st of the year, I can't commit to running the get together.

I can however, commit to running a contest if Steve allows it. I already sent him a PM requesting permission.

I'd like to use the team format with a 3 fish length total. Amount of teams depends on amount of participants.

I will also try to obtain some individual prizes. One for biggest fish obviously, and the other prizes will be random draws for participants.

If we get the green light, I'd also like to try to run a special drawing for a spear. It would be a paying drawing though, with a strict limit on participants. For example, if it's for a 200 dollar spear, I'd limit it to the first 20 guys that pay 10 bucks. Once the price of the spear (shipping included) is met, entries would be closed. No profit will be made anywhere whatsoever.

I can donate a turkey call or spearing decoy for a prize (maybe both).

If we get the green light, we're gonna need more stuff! I'm putting a call to arms out for the crafty spearing brotherhood to make this potential contest sweet!


----------



## Firefighter

I also started doodling a logo incase we get shirts and whatnot.

It's just a tribal-type northern design.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7

Looks and sounds good. How about the winner gets that in a "back size" tatoo instead of some "custom spear"..


----------



## Firefighter

boomer_x7 said:


> Looks and sounds good. How about the winner gets that in a "back size" tatoo instead of some "custom spear"..


Lol. Only if I can lay the ink down

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7

I would if i didnt have a wife....


----------



## PINKSTEEL

Better that you say it now Firefighter than to have to back out later. I don't know enough about mid Michigan to take the reins but maybe Jason might or of course any one else could throw there Hat in


----------



## davi5982

If Firefighter wants to setup the online tournament. I can do the get together but will need some help from some people.

I have put these types of things together before, the biggest problem I ALWAYS have is people always say they are going to show up and/or help and no one does or very few people. :rant::rant:

On the other hand MS people seem different, the outing on the Saginaw River was a huge success. 

As I see it now it will be held somewhere between US-10 and M-72. If anyone has a problem with that please post or PM. 

If anyone else wants to take over please let me know ASAP or if someone doesn't want me doing it. 
In a week or two I will call around for some prices for accomadations.


----------



## jasonmichalski

We talked about going north and as I live in West Branch I could do it up there I know that's what the guys that know me from other sites are hinting at here. Sorry it took me a so long hunting was good this weekend. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PINKSTEEL

The 12th sounds good, ill be there for sure, can't wait!!!!!!


Also anyone who wants to can come to the spearing party that Jason's talking about which will be held on Feb 2nd at Whitelake in Muskegon County.


----------



## jasonmichalski

Ok the 12th at LSH #1 it is.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

I don't think we need to charge for anything, we can meet in the morning and if there are some late comers I can give out GPS coordinates or directions by phone or email the day of the GTG. If anyone wants to start a pool for biggest fish or something like that, they can do that on the ice. I'm donating a decoy for both GTGs and anyone that wants to donate some thing for prizes or drawings would be great. We can post pictures of items that are being donated and then decide how to give them out here on the post before then. Like I've said before I'm going to spear both Saturday and Sunday so if anyone is staying or lives in the area we can try a different lake or lake 3 on Sunday.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## williambeaver

This event sounds exciting and Im planning on going. I usually enter the Pilgrim Village spearing contest in Cadillac and Im glad to see other events starting up.
I just joined here and Im an avid spearer. If prize donations are still needed, I may have a decoy to donate once its finished in a couple of days. I will post a photo to see if there is any interest in it. Ive never been on St Helen and Im looking forward to it!


----------



## jasonmichalski

Any donations will be greatly appreciated. All decoys are different that what make collecting them fun. If you donate one, I'm sure who ever gets it will be happy. Your more then welcome to join us on White Lake also pinksteel is running that GTG. I think this is going to be a lot fun there some great people here and there's lots of talented craftsmen.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

When is the pilgrim village spearing contest I'm sure there are some more here that would like to hear about it.
I'm about a hour or less from Cadillac.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## williambeaver

They usually hold the contest through the month of January, starting on the first. The contest covers lakes in 2 or 3 counties but I generally just spear on Cadillac. Pilgrims is a bait shop located on L. Mitchell right next to the State park. Very nice people and they also have cabins for rent. One thing nice about Cadillac and Mitchell is there are city parks, township parks, public access sites, and a state park all around both lakes so access is no problem. You could, easily,walk to your fishing spot. 231-775-5412 is the number.


jasonmichalski said:


> When is the pilgrim village spearing contest I'm sure there are some more here that would like to hear about it.
> I'm about a hour or less from Cadillac.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## williambeaver

Yes, will try to make White Lake aswell. Looking forward to it!


jasonmichalski said:


> Any donations will be greatly appreciated. All decoys are different that what make collecting them fun. If you donate one, I'm sure who ever gets it will be happy. Your more then welcome to join us on White Lake also pinksteel is running that GTG. I think this is going to be a lot fun there some great people here and there's lots of talented craftsmen.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

Thanks for the info I'll have to look into it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

We have snow!!!!!!!











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boomer_x7

We had a 1/2 inch of ice in a mold last week at work...


----------



## blood trail

jasonmichalski said:


> Ok the 12th at LSH #1 it is.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sound like a helluva time, can't wait! What time is the shotgun start gonna be! I'm going to have to drive up the morning of the event and am just shy of a 2 hour drive.

My little man is getting excited for it too! He's 8 and last year was gonna be his first time throwing some steel but I never liked the ice enough for him to get out there with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jasonmichalski

I m not sure on the start time im close so we can leave you guys that have to drive so if you guys tell me what time and we'll meet at the most agreed on time. 
And i just lost my company phone and computer because I was down sized so im, excuse it get ret of me because i have narcolepsy 
so I can get on and return messages on wifes phone just won't be as quick, but carving decoys and blacksmithing is now my full time job, im starting a bunch of decoys in my blind tomorrow all will be available.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## williambeaver

Well, here is a sample of what I make. The decoy I donate may be one of these or one like these. Depending on how many I get done, I may donate a couple.


----------



## jasonmichalski

Looks like Cadillac style cool decoys what ever you can do is fine. Im trying to decide between which one of two of mine to donate, may donate a homemade hook setting tipup too. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blood trail

I make my own tip-ups too. If I can put one together in time I will donate one as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blood trail

By the way, the duck ponds had completely locked up with skim ice yesterday....and it stayed all day I can't wait! Just like most everyone else I am in need of some SERIOUS ice time this year!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jasonmichalski

Dog pools have 3" of ice, and Monday snow still traces in the woods.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## williambeaver

well, sounds like some nice prizes. Now who do I need to mail my donation to and Im guessing everything has to be done and mailed/dropped off by a certain date?


----------



## jasonmichalski

I could bring them with me if someone cant make it, or to buy more time and save money bring them the day of the GTG is fine just post a pic when there finished so we know whats coming. Or message me for address and send send them a week or so before.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

3" of fresh snow bring on the ice.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

We're up to 5" of fresh snow I'm going to check the local lakes for ice this weekend.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blood trail

Our snow has come and gone...not that we had much lol. But that's fine by me! I'd rather have these good ice making temps for the first few weeks with out the snow anyway. Once we get a good ice base then it can snow all it wants as far as I'm concerned.

I'm really getting excited about this get together! Thanks for running with it Jason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jasonmichalski

One of the smaller decoys is for the GTG but I have decided which one.














posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

blood trail said:


> Sound like a helluva time, can't wait! What time is the shotgun start gonna be! I'm going to have to drive up the morning of the event and am just shy of a 2 hour drive.
> 
> My little man is getting excited for it too! He's 8 and last year was gonna be his first time throwing some steel but I never liked the ice enough for him to get out there with me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I' m glade to read we have some kids coming, I have three spears so I loan to newbe's or kids to uses for the GTG, and I will have room in the shanty for a person or two. I'm also going to open up my old shappel 3000DX and bring it for a backup or loaner, if its made it though storage last season fine.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ken Martin

Lake St helen is a great pike lake. I have never speared pike on the lake but have ice fished it a lot. One winter during the football playoffs we had about 10 tip-ups between me and my boys and other friends. We never had a time when there wasn't a flag up. If you fish for panfish you keep an eye in the hole because you can get sliced at any time. The old guys toss pike on the ice and the eagles clean them up. They are almost a nuisance fish on that lake. Also it's not Lake 1, 2, 3... It's First Lake, Second Lake, Third Lake. Fishing Hot Spots Maps has a map for St Helen. 

There is a public launch at the end of Airport Rd. Malcolms is the local bait shop 989-389-2100 and Dave is a great guy.

I'll donate a decoy, duck or fish who knows.

By the way, I married the greatest woman in the world from.....

St Helen, Michigan.

Ken


----------



## boomer_x7

Ken Martin said:


> Lake St helen is a great pike lake. I have never speared pike on the lake but have ice fished it a lot. One winter during the football playoffs we had about 10 tip-ups between me and my boys and other friends. We never had a time when there wasn't a flag up. If you fish for panfish you keep an eye in the hole because you can get sliced at any time. *The old guys toss pike on the ice and the eagles clean them up. *They are almost a nuisance fish on that lake. Also it's not Lake 1, 2, 3... It's First Lake, Second Lake, Third Lake. Fishing Hot Spots Maps has a map for St Helen.
> 
> There is a public launch at the end of Airport Rd. Malcolms is the local bait shop 989-389-2100 and Dave is a great guy.
> 
> I'll donate a decoy, duck or fish who knows.
> 
> By the way, I married the greatest woman in the world from.....
> 
> St Helen, Michigan.
> 
> Ken


And i bet they bitch(or will in time) that all the big gills are fished out. while in reality those "damn pike" control panfish populations witch allows enough resources to grow a big panfish.


----------



## jasonmichalski

There a lot of big gills and some big perch. Last year we did well on lake 1 for walleye also. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

Welcome Ken bring the kids they will love spearing. I started spearing because of all the pike bite offs in lake st. Helen, when a pike would come in we would lift the baits and spear it. Then I was hooked on spearing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blood trail

Are the spearing regs different for St. Helen?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jasonmichalski

No size limit and five fish total 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Outback48371

This sounds like fun!:lol:

Is LSH final or could we consider Lakes Cadilac & Mitchell. They have some great Lodging and many are on the lake Plenty of water to make the game interesting. Good fishing as well.
From all the readiing I have done. Never been there myself.

I could most likely get Northland Tackle and MTM to donate some prizes. Maybe Bass Pro shops or Cabela's which I am doing seminars for Cabela's ice fishing jamboree 12/8-9 and 12/15-16! 
This sounds like fun!:lol:

Pilgrams Village has some cabins that would sleep 6-8 which would make the cost easier per person. The cabins are right on the Lake which could have the GTG out on the lake. They might give us a great group rate if we had enough to sell it out.
Just my 2 cents?


----------



## Mr. Botek

I say leave it at LSH, where it was decided to be, a MONTH ago. 

If someone wishes and finds enough interest, they can plan a different get together. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PINKSTEEL

Ken Martin said:


> Also it's not Lake 1, 2, 3... It's First Lake, Second Lake, Third Lake.
> Ken


splitting hairs aren't we Ken


----------



## Ken Martin

PINKSTEEL said:


> splitting hairs aren't we Ken


I was corrected by the then Police Chief years ago. We were at the "Meet Santa" event at the Township hall with my Mother In Law and she introduced me to the then Police Chief. She said that I fished too and asked him to tell me about the walleye he was catching. I asked, "Which lake?. He said, "Some on first, a few on second, some on third". I thanked him him narrowing it down for me. 

Ken


----------



## blood trail

PINKSTEEL said:


> splitting hairs aren't we Ken


He must have the inside scoop....marrying a girl from St. Helen and all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blood trail

jasonmichalski said:


> No size limit and five fish total
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's what I thought it was..thx. See y'all soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ken Martin

blood trail said:


> He must have the inside scoop....marrying a girl from St. Helen and all
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I used to talk and fish with some of the locals but they were older then and don't fish anymore. I do know Dave at Malcolm's Tackle Box and he gives me the good, bad and ugly. My brother-in-law is the Fire Chief there so he knows everyone and I can have him give me the skinny.

Ken


----------



## jasonmichalski

THE GTG is staying at Lake St. Helen on the January12th, we can plan another for the Cadillac area for later in the year if you want, we can talk about it at this one. :thumbup::beer:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duck-Hunter

8 pages is a lot to weed thru. I'd suggest making an "official thread". Count me and at least one more in!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jasonmichalski

davi5982 said:


> Well, we have a place. All we need now is ice and people to show up.
> 
> Sounds like prizes are coming in also, so that is good.
> 
> Maybe a start time and an end time.
> I know I like to spear till almost dark.
> 
> I was thinking maybe for fun, we could swap shanties for an hour or so. Or have a dedicated time for everyone to mingle. Maybe like 12-1 everyone out of their shanty to talk and show off their spearing stuff.
> Just throwing it out there, what do you think.
> 
> I feel this is to meet people and get new tactics. If its too much of a tourney feel, people will get in their shanty and not come out till the end.
> 
> Just my opinion though, not trying to change anything. Just throwing ideas out.


I like your ideas I would like it to be more of a GTG not a tournament, a a mid day lunch fish storytime sounds good 12 to 1 lunch meet and greet on the ice. I like the idea of a sack lunch with grills available for burgers or hotdogs or whatevers in the freezer, but I'm the group planner for my friends and trying to plan a meal for a group is hard, hence the BYOL theme, but if everyone would like a potluck be heard now, and we can figure it out.
I also think based on above statements we could give out prizes at lunch though random drawings. 

My shanty will be open for visiters all day and I plan on making my way around to others though out the day. I also will have a second shack on the ice (3000DX).
start at boat launch on lake 1 on Airport Rd. At 8am Ish to give people that have to drive some time to get there.
End at dark or when ever fire on the ice can be alot of fun after dark when the walleye comeout for tip-ups:beer:
Sound good to everyone :thumbup::thumbdown:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

Duck-Hunter said:


> 8 pages is a lot to weed thru. I'd suggest making an "official thread". Count me and at least one more in!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I agree but having two going may make it worst. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davi5982

I'd definitely stay with the bring your own lunch and beverages. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith

Great thread guys Just read through all the pages. I've never speared in my life, but always was interested in it. Fished for pike my entire younger life both hard and soft water and they taste great. Might try to make it to see what its all about, and bring the rods. Here's a few suggestions, that I might be able to help with if I make it. Have your get together for the weekend if you want, but only haved a tourney or friendly competition for a set time, Like 7 a.m. to 2 p.m.? Then a gathering and meal after that. Then you can do more fishing, show and tell, or fire on the ice etc. For your meal, maybe some fresh fish that have been caught could be filleted up and deep fried right there(maybe a felleting demo also). A turkey fryer and oil is all you need. Wouldn't be hard to do. Another thing I didn't see talked about is everyone coming, plan on bringing some brush to cover their holes when done unless there's lots available there. Maybe this is common sense to most, but have almost went through a few of those big holes that some never marked, be it from lack of markers to leave, or forgetting/ not thinking about it. Easy for a small kid to lose their life in one of those holes. Just a safety reminder Hope to try and make it, will know closer to that time. Never fishe St. Helen, and always have wanted to. Get you a list started on a new thread with names on it. Also if bragging rights it is, maybe someone could get a large wooden pike made up as a year to year trophy to be passed on to the winners to keep until the following year, like the stanley cup!


----------



## Buddwiser

You guys would do well to take Ralphs tips on the meetngreet to heart. Hes' run more than a couple of these things over the years and if anyone in the thread has been to one, you'll agree they were well run events.

Hey Ralph.....If you can make it, I'll team up with ya. Bring Joe too. My 2 man Yukon is up for sale but if it hasn't sold by the date, the 3 of us can fit inside it without much hassle. Besides, St. Helen has some awesome snowmobile trails so if the spearing/fishing sucks, we'll hit the trails. My GPS has the trail chip in it and away we go.:lol:


----------



## Ralph Smith

Buddwiser said:


> You guys would do well to take Ralphs tips on the meetngreet to heart. Hes' run more than a couple of these things over the years and if anyone in the thread has been to one, you'll agree they were well run events.
> 
> Hey Ralph.....If you can make it, I'll team up with ya. Bring Joe too. My 2 man Yukon is up for sale but if it hasn't sold by the date, the 3 of us can fit inside it without much hassle. Besides, St. Helen has some awesome snowmobile trails so if the spearing/fishing sucks, we'll hit the trails. My GPS has the trail chip in it and away we go.:lol:


Sounds good. Joe will be happy as long as he has a bottle of Brandy:lol:


----------



## maddiedog

I'm sure people will have open seats. I think we should all just get a raffle ticket and do prizes that way. Maybe three biggest fish get first choice. The gtg part is much better then the fishing part! I know I can bring some fish if we want to do that.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blittle913

I think if people would like to participate in a tourney, the suggestion of making the optional tourney end at the same time as the "lunch meet and greet" is a great idea. It keeps people from staying holed up all day and keeps the while gtg theme. We could keep all the donated prizes on a random type raffle draw and do like a 10 dollar entry fee for tourney participants and a 100% pay out. That way the prizes are given out to the entire crowd buy also allows the people interested in a tourney to do that as well. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

blittle913 said:


> I think if people would like to participate in a tourney, the suggestion of making the optional tourney end at the same time as the "lunch meet and greet" is a great idea. It keeps people from staying holed up all day and keeps the while gtg theme. We could keep all the donated prizes on a random type raffle draw and do like a 10 dollar entry fee for tourney participants and a 100% pay out. That way the prizes are given out to the entire crowd buy also allows the people interested in a tourney to do that as well.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I like it, at the start time of 8:00am names and a small fee decided
then can be collected and will run till lunch only if you want to take part, to make it fair I will not be in this tournament, but will take part in door prizes we'll let the kids draw out names. Tourney pays fee return on smallest fish and the rest pays on largest fish measured with my tape. 
Sound fair:thumbdown::thumbup:
And sack Lunches bring your own lunch and drinks, if you want to share thats fine too.
Must mark all holes over 10" please for safety, the area is wooded and we can gather brush and limbs from the far shore. Maybe after lunch we can get limbs before dark.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. Botek

I like all of that Jason!

To help with marking holes, I'm going to bring exta pine boughs. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

Ralph Smith said:


> Great thread guys Just read through all the pages. I've never speared in my life, but always was interested in it. Fished for pike my entire younger life both hard and soft water and they taste great. Might try to make it to see what its all about, and bring the rods. Here's a few suggestions, that I might be able to help with if I make it. Have your get together for the weekend if you want, but only haved a tourney or friendly competition for a set time, Like 7 a.m. to 2 p.m.? Then a gathering and meal after that. Then you can do more fishing, show and tell, or fire on the ice etc. For your meal, maybe some fresh fish that have been caught could be filleted up and deep fried right there(maybe a felleting demo also). A turkey fryer and oil is all you need. Wouldn't be hard to do. Another thing I didn't see talked about is everyone coming, plan on bringing some brush to cover their holes when done unless there's lots available there. Maybe this is common sense to most, but have almost went through a few of those big holes that some never marked, be it from lack of markers to leave, or forgetting/ not thinking about it. Easy for a small kid to lose their life in one of those holes. Just a safety reminder Hope to try and make it, will know closer to that time. Never fishe St. Helen, and always have wanted to. Get you a list started on a new thread with names on it. Also if bragging rights it is, maybe someone could get a large wooden pike made up as a year to year trophy to be passed on to the winners to keep until the following year, like the stanley cup!


I'll start on the thophy tomorrow for largest fish speared as for bragging rights winner signs it and has to get it to the winner next year. Everybodys in for this one to be fair I'll measure your fish and a group of guys can measure mine so there's no issues 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

I think we covered most things, if someone wants to bring a gas frier and cook up fresh pike I'm sure we can get some to cook and show the kids and newbe's how its done mine plugs in so it wont work.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

Mr. Botek said:


> I like all of that Jason!
> 
> To help with marking holes, I'm going to bring exta pine boughs.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks it would help to have some so people won't forget. If we need more I normally make a shore ran at dark.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

Buddwiser said:


> You guys would do well to take Ralphs tips on the meetngreet to heart. Hes' run more than a couple of these things over the years and if anyone in the thread has been to one, you'll agree they were well run events.
> 
> Hey Ralph.....If you can make it, I'll team up with ya. Bring Joe too. My 2 man Yukon is up for sale but if it hasn't sold by the date, the 3 of us can fit inside it without much hassle. Besides, St. Helen has some awesome snowmobile trails so if the spearing/fishing sucks, we'll hit the trails. My GPS has the trail chip in it and away we go.:lol:


Knock on wood I never been skunked here, but there is great trail and beautiful sights, I love at the other end of the st. Helen trail on ski park rd. The ogemaw hills trails are a lot of fun. Make a weekend out of it.:beer::beer:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blood trail

I will try n stop by some of the Christmas tree farms and get some xtra pine bough clippings as well to bring up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firefighter

JM I just called Powers Lodge in St. Helens. Is it a dive or a decent place to stay? I think I'd rather stay closer. We'd come up Friday night, fish Sat and stay, then come home Sunday.

How's the DNR out there? No point in bringing my quad if we're getting harassed for riding tandem (with helmets). Can't believe guys can run motorcycles on the friggin highway without helmets, and I can't legally put 2 helmeted people on my quad on a lake...


----------



## blood trail

Another thing guys may want to consider? If anyone has the little two-way radios bring up and we can all go on the same channel and see how the day is going, who's doin what or even say the grill is goin come on over...I'm sure NO smack talk would happen!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Buddwiser

Firefighter said:


> JM I just called Powers Lodge in St. Helens. Is it a dive or a decent place to stay? I think I'd rather stay closer. We'd come up Friday night, fish Sat and stay, then come home Sunday.
> 
> How's the DNR out there? No point in bringing my quad if we're getting harassed for riding tandem (with helmets). Can't believe guys can run motorcycles on the friggin highway without helmets, and I can't legally put 2 helmeted people on my quad on a lake...


It has noting to do with helmets. Its against the law to ride 2 up on a one man machine for safety reasons. Having said that, the DNR doesn't (at least in the recent past) bother with enforcing that law on Saginaw Bay *IF* the machine is being used strickly for ice fishing.


----------



## jasonmichalski

My wife and I haven't heard of it but I'll ask my mom's "friend" he has lived there his whole life.
I ride double in deep snow and on the way in at night, as the ride of the dog sled gets snow covered. Never had a problem knock on wood. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mtrop

yes i always pull it out to lol


----------



## jasonmichalski

mtrop said:


> just food for thought, if we all get together on one lake and everyone punches a big spearing hole is that realy a good thing to do. if your going to punch a hole for spearing please make sure your going to mark it with a big branch ,i dont know how the locals up there would feel about 25 2/4 holes in the ice for a weekend i will probly go but just to talk and get to know you guys maybe bluegill fish . whats your guys thoughts on this:coolgleam


Were I fish I see a few bluegill but not many till late ice.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Firefighter

I'm going to try to get some embroidered hooded sweatshirts made to bring up there (if there is ice!). No promises though.

Once my buddy finishes the test pattern, I'll post some pics and take orders. 

Price will be in the 30 dollar range, which ain't too bad for an embroidered hoody in 2x...


----------



## Mr. Botek

They all going to be 2X, FF? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith

Mr. Botek said:


> They all going to be 2X, FF?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah, I'll need 3X atleast:SHOCKED::lol:


----------



## Firefighter

Mr. Botek said:


> They all going to be 2X, FF?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



No! LOL

It's just sizes up till 2x are usually the same price. Once you get into shirts that require a sleeping bag worth of material, prices tend to go up (Sorry Ralph).

I personally like my hoodies bigger. I'm only 5' 10", 190 and I get 2x Hoodies. I always wear clothes under them and like more length around my waist.


----------



## Mr. Botek

Thanks FF.

Think we found our ice tester :beer:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith

Mr. Botek said:


> Thanks FF.
> 
> Think we found our ice tester :beer:
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ice tester!:yikes: I'm already the one doing that on the river down here. But I have a long rope around me, and my buddy has one job, and one job only....GRAB THE SHANTY THE ROPE IS ATTACHED TO!!:lol: Oh yeah, and he buys the beer and brandy since I have to endanger myself for the fun of fishing


----------



## jasonmichalski

Firefighter said:


> (if there is ice!).



We still have snow and the swamps are froze over, we always have ice by then even last year I seen a car drive on the ice at St. Helen the first week in January. I just looked at my father-in-law and shook my head everybody where the car was, were waving their arms, some how he made it back to shore on 6" of ice.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blittle913

Theres a good chance I will be stopping by higgins either friday night before the outting or sat night after the outting for some smelting if anyone would like to join. Or both nights maybe, I guess the number of barley pops consumed will dictate that.


----------



## Ken Martin

blittle913 said:


> Theres a good chance I will be stopping by higgins either friday night before the outting or sat night after the outting for some smelting if anyone would like to join.


Haven't done that in years. I may take you up on that. My boys have only heard about dad catching smelt on a hook.

Ken


----------



## jasonmichalski

Ken Martin said:


> Haven't done that in years. I may take you up on that. My boys have only heard about dad catching smelt on a hook.
> 
> Ken


I'm going to have to come over there and try it too it sounds fun.:thumbup: it may be early for Higgins most smelt fish in March and I would be surprised if its safe by February.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blittle913

jasonmichalski said:


> I'm going to have to come over there and try it too it sounds fun.:thumbup: it may be early for Higgins most smelt fish in March and I would be surprised if its safe by February.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Fishing usually isnt as good in Jan as it is in Feb and Mar but you can still get em. As far as ice, im feeling pretty good about ice by then but well see!


----------



## swampbuck

Speaking of Smelt town......There was a 29lb 13oz pike taken in that area last year. If you get into Higgins lake sports, Bill has a picture there.

You can catch smelt all winter if your in the right spot. Ask where when the time comes.


----------



## Mr. Botek

Stop telling everybody Swampbuck, LOL! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

swampbuck said:


> Speaking of Smelt town......There was a 29lb 13oz pike taken in that area last year. If you get into Higgins lake sports, Bill has a picture there.
> 
> You can catch smelt all winter if your in the right spot. Ask where when the time comes.


Sounds like fun, I want to try spearing over there this winter I know a few guys that have got huge pike when perch fishing too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck

When it comes to pike here, Its a whole lot more fishing than catching. lots and lots of boredom.....With a short burst of excitement here and there.


----------



## Mr. Botek

swampbuck said:


> When it comes to pike here, Its a whole lot more fishing than catching. lots and lots of boredom.....With a short burst of excitement here and there.


Suits us Darkhouse loners perfectly! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

Mr. Botek said:


> Suits us Darkhouse loners perfectly!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My thoughts too, big pike are worth the wait 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blittle913

Ive speared it a few times last year....its uhhh tough!


----------



## Mr. Botek

Are there good signs pointing to the DNR launch at LSH? I've never been there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

Mr. Botek said:


> Are there good signs pointing to the DNR launch at LSH? I've never been there.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes, turn at the only light in town left coming from I-75. There's signs at the light.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. Botek

Thank you! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

That's what I'm here for.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## maddiedog

I may bring the crew up.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasonmichalski

It should be a pretty good time.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck

blittle913 said:


> Ive speared it a few times last year....its uhhh tough!


were you the guy that fell and got hurt south of the launch?


----------



## blittle913

swampbuck said:


> were you the guy that fell and got hurt south of the launch?


 Nope wasnt me


----------



## Ken Martin

I talked to Dave at Malcolm's Tackle Box in St Helen. He is going to talk to his bait guy and make sure he has a few extra suckers that weekend. He is also going to talk to the guy who supplies his spears and see if he can have an extra one in the shop if anyone is interested. 

I also have exchanged messages, playing tag right now, with Jimmy Gretzinger from Michigan Out of Doors Television to see if he or Jordan can come and film a feature for the show. He said Jenny will be filming that squirrel tournament so if they can it will be one of those two guys. I hope they can because it will be good for the town and Malcolm's.

Ken


----------



## Ralph Smith

there's a sign up thread started now in the spearing forum....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=447352


----------



## jasonmichalski

Ken Martin said:


> I talked to Dave at Malcolm's Tackle Box in St Helen. He is going to talk to his bait guy and make sure he has a few extra suckers that weekend. He is also going to talk to the guy who supplies his spears and see if he can have an extra one in the shop if anyone is interested.
> 
> I also have exchanged messages, playing tag right now, with Jimmy Gretzinger from Michigan Out of Doors Television to see if he or Jordan can come and film a feature for the show. He said Jenny will be filming that squirrel tournament so if they can it will be one of those two guys. I hope they can because it will be good for the town and Malcolm's.
> 
> Ken


That would be cool, I'm going to be on Mike Averey's radio show later this winter too, he may also be interested he lives in Midland.
:thumbup::beer:
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PINKSTEEL

I love Michigan Out Of Doors, that would be so cool. I wish I could go but I can still help by finding some great places the week before. I'm also going to be targeting those tasty eye's but mainly spearing.


----------



## panfishking

Just a heads up on restaurants in St. Helen. Best pizza in town is No Limits Pizza, just a take out place, but it is really good. It is on the main drag across from Forwards gas station (Airport rd & M-76). If you want a good sit down restaurant, go to the Firehouse Bar (South end of town on main drag) - nice lookin waitresses too. Stay away from the Hen house, unless you want to wait 45 min for food. 

I would come up and hang out, but the cabin is already winterized, sounds like a good time!


----------



## jasonmichalski

I go to Firehouse it has great food. Hope to See up there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blittle913

Almost here!!!


----------



## Ralph Smith

how much snow on the ground up there? Do you think there will be some for the outing. Can't run snowmobile without some.


----------



## jasonmichalski

Ralph Smith said:


> how much snow on the ground up there? Do you think there will be some for the outing. Can't run snowmobile without some.


5-6"

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherjam

Hardly any was on the lake two days ago. It was black ice with snow patches from wind. Hope they get a few inches this week.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith

fisherjam said:


> Hardly any was on the lake two days ago. It was black ice with snow patches from wind. Hope they get a few inches this week.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Me too. No studs on machine, it won't go without snow!


----------



## josheupmi

Well guys, myself and another member are coming up. We are not going to be throwing steel but would like to meet some members. I will have my sxs so anyone needs rides.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

